# Diesel_Particulate_Filter_Removal



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I cannot comment as I don't know what I am talking about. But if this had not been mentioned before, it may be of interest to those running oil burners.....

http://www.evolutionchips.co.uk/Die...val_DPF.html?gclid=CNa57JOwnbQCFZMftAodkhgAEQ

Sorry just realised the Ad rules. I am hoping that this slips through save typing out the info.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I cannot comment as I don't know what I am talking about. But if this had not been mentioned before, it may be of interest to those running oil burners.....
> 
> http://www.evolutionchips.co.uk/Die...val_DPF.html?gclid=CNa57JOwnbQCFZMftAodkhgAEQ
> 
> Sorry just realised the Ad rules. I am hoping that this slips through save typing out the info.


Gotta ask Pusser, when's the next book???


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Blobsta said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot comment as I don't know what I am talking about. But if this had not been mentioned before, it may be of interest to those running oil burners.....
> ...


Thank you for the interest. As you know the first one was not actually a book in the real sense but a copy of holiday reports etc which I posted on here over a period of time. Hence the disjoinment. (new word I have invented 8) )

I did purchase for £50 my entire medical records with a view to writing a proper book but I am time limited really on PC due to Menieres disease as this can be a catalyst to an attack.

I do think the world needs to see things from a hypochondriac's view although obviously I don't consider myself to be one. Just that everyone else thinks I am one. 

If it ever gets done I will obviously spam it on here first. Thank you again for your interest.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why dont we have a daily diary of how you feel and Gerald can put that together and the money raised could go to your Menieres Charity 
http://www.menieres.org.uk/

Create a blog here http://wordpress.org/

err Not what was the question you asked ??? :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Filter is put there for a reason isnt it ???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_particulate_filter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> The Filter is put there for a reason isnt it ???
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_particulate_filter


I dunno Mavis. I do know they cost a lot so I suppose it is important but perhaps the cost does not justify the equipment. I think BMW invented it I think so we can rest assured there is a lot of profit in it.

Unless proved otherwise I would be quite happy not to have my particulates filtered. Seems intrusive to me. But what do I know.

I am hybrid so I don't think I would have one.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Why dont we have a daily diary of how you feel and Gerald can put that together and the money raised could go to your Menieres Charity
> http://www.menieres.org.uk/
> 
> Create a blog here http://wordpress.org/
> ...


To be honest the average day is only a buzzy noise, imbalance which appears as clumsiness so no one really notices any difference. It is the now and again severe attack which really is no joke but in 4 years I have only had 4 major attacks. Several smaller ones which a 3 hour nap normally sorts out so a bit of a boring diary really.

If I do something I think it has to be a children's charity. The older I get the sadder I feel when I hear news of happenings to children around the world in particular. Some of it makes me desperately ashamed and some of it desperately sad and some of it is aggravated by the emotional aspect that seems to be part and parcel of this disease.

Put another way my disease is one you would jump at the chance to have if you could swap yours.

But I will think about doing something next year. Maybe the same way as the book was conceived. Writing adolescent (as one reviewer put it) humour into small packets of info\story\experience etc.
Mwah XXXXXXX


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> The Filter is put there for a reason isnt it ???
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_particulate_filter


The reason it is there is to enable the vehicle to attain Euro V rating. It is there for political reasons to comply with EU regulations on vehicle emissions. Diesel engines run well without them. They require regular running at speeds of over 40-50mph and they will possibly require changing, at very high cost, by low mileage MH owners.
Another reason to keep lower Euro rating vehicles going as long as possible.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

If people who have them fitted to their vehicle use the system as it is supposed to be used a lot of problems would be avoided. Example on Citroens and Peugeots fitted with them there is a magnet sensor in the fuel cap, every time it is removed to fill up it adds a smalll amount of Diesiel particulate fluid to the fuel tank. The system is designed on the assumption you would run the fuel tank from full to empty so that at your 75,000 mile service the fluid is replaced. The problem comes when people put a tenners worth in , the fluid runs out , you ignore the message on the dash system clogs up. It is also not designed for short journeys ( stop , start ) as it is unable to reach the conditions required for regeneration.There is a product on the market to help with this. When this system was first out the filter used to be around £500 , the last one we fitted was around £135. You may find if you have it removed you will fail an mot as "if it came out of the factory with this system fitted it has to be there for the mot" Its the same for exhausts with a cat fitted.This is a fairly recent mot reg.
Lin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > The Filter is put there for a reason isnt it ???
> ...


Correction.....

........run BETTER without them........................


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hear and feel it*

On my 2.2 litre merc, I can hear And feel th regen. On the 3.0 merc, I simply can't tell.

But I thi k it is an mot failure if removed.

Tm


----------

